# cracked tshirt design (fix?)



## rapinney (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope someone can help me. My husband returned from San Antonio with tshirts for myself and my two daughters, well, they were "not to be dried" and guess what? They got put in the dryer. The design cracked. Is there a sealant or something that I can apply over the design to preserve it so it can still be worn? The little girls shirts appear to be regular screen printing? Flat, but mine is raised, almost bubbly looking. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Nothing that I know of.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

If they were screen printed then I belive they would be able to be dried in a dryer. 

Can you take pictures and post them up? If you need help posting a picture send me a private message and I will do it for you.


----------



## rapinney (Sep 10, 2007)

I will try to do that later today. Thanks. I'm not sure they were screen printed, I think it was another technique, but I'm not very familiar. Hopefully the pictures will help. Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we took some screen printed shirts that cracked and pressed them in a heat press and the cracks went away.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the screen printed shirts should do ok on a heat press yet the one raised might effect the print if pressed.


----------

